# What city would you show to an alien?



## builder1010 (Dec 21, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> Good call... Or perhaps Singapore for more serenity and orderliness
> 
> Depends though... are we trying to impress them with how advanced and civilised we are, or are we giving them a true taste of all humanity?
> 
> ...



thanks tuberman, for remmember singapore
well, singapore is order and clean, but i think singapore still can do better.
i think tokyo wld be good. clean, hitech and uniquely strange.


----------



## Lightness (Nov 3, 2006)

I think Hong Kong, New York or London would display human kind in motion quite brilliantly. Beijing, Paris or Rome would be great for showing our civil development though time.

But if it's true perfection we want to flaunt, real urban utopia with all the things that define the urban species on planet Earth, then there is only Tokyo.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I'd Show - London -history and vibrancy
Tokyo - Crazy dense city
Baghdad- How shit the human race has become.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

The best place and most beatiful in the world >>> İSTANBUL


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Depending on how nice the aliens are

nice and intelligent alien
- Paris
- NYC
- My hometown Melbourne

Nasty & flesh eating alien
- hmm - anywhere like war torn cities?


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

*If they come with good pourposes:*

definitely an historic path:

-Cairo

-Athens

-Rome

-Amsterdam

-London

-NYC

-Tokyo

-Shangai


if they come with bad ideas:

-Baghdad

at least they go away.


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Rome or Athens


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

Collectivist aliens: Pyongyang.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

It depends on how advanced their technology is. If their technology is 2000-3000 years advanced from us, I'd probably show them Paris, Rome, Kyoto, Athens, New York City, Barcelona and major UNESCO World Heritage Sites that are cities. If their technology on the other hand is lagging, ooops, I just realized it as of typing this, if their technology is poor, they won't even probably reach the planet.

I'd like the idea of "Alien" Tourism.


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

Randwicked said:


> Collectivist aliens: Pyongyang.


Haha lol, yeah they might be in love with communsim and like 
'screw NY and Paris."


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It's about Human Civilization and not only modernity, so:

Carcassonne









Angkor









NYC









Brasilia


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

uA_TAGA said:


> The best place and most beatiful in the world >>> İSTANBUL


:blahblah:

In your unbiased opinion...

Come on, we were doing so well with some decent intellectual answers... we do not need people stating their hometown because its "the most beautiful in the world". No knocking Istanbul, its lovely, but a little more thought please...


----------



## Marcus87 (Jun 9, 2006)

null said:


>


Where is that?


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I think North Korea, Pyongyang!


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ That's the infamous, unfinished, Ryugyong Hotel in Pyongyang, North Korea.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

London. It's got history, modernism, diversity. Paris would be a close second.


----------



## infernal (May 27, 2007)

Marcus87 said:


> Where is that?



it's pyongyang North Korea


----------



## forrestcat (Apr 21, 2006)

The aliens will probably feel at home in Kuala Lumpur with the Petronas Towers :banana:


----------



## bedista (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll show them Area 51!


----------



## Aljendrew (Jun 12, 2007)

Definitely Tokyo!


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> It's about Human Civilization and not only modernity, so:
> 
> Carcassonne
> 
> ...


in that case, you should point at Brasilia and ask the aliens if they can annihilate it!


----------



## Adrian Smith fan (Mar 17, 2007)

Dubai for sure


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

bedista said:


> I'll show them Area 51!


Then Vegas, for sure. Ply them with liquor and hookers and maybe they'll get so blissed out they won't invade the planet.


----------



## elkram (Apr 1, 2006)

Wacky-looking central Barcelona -- yay !!!


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Paris, NY or Tokyo.


----------

